# Martin girl Laura Francese



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

She was at the Martin booth signing autographs on Friday. Don't know about the other days and I didn't have a camera......


----------



## LastCall (Mar 18, 2005)

She was there all weekend.

Heres a pic but you have to look at my ugly mug, too.











LastCall


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

*Well*

I couldn't go to the show, but Friday my buddie Scott Starnes called me to see what I was doing, I wasn't doing much since I was on vacation since the Iowa pro-am. Anyway we were just shooting the breeze and he says Hey someone wants to talk to you, OK--then the sweetest voice I've heard in a long time says hello how are you, I thought to myself no way. Yes way it was the girl I have been waiting to meet. Laura Francese, I got to talk to her for a few minutes, that made my day. plus she autograghed a picture for me and gave it to Scott to bring to me. How cool is that


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

I have a few on my camera at home...I'll try to post some pics sometime this week.


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

Lastcall you are the man!!!!! I just wish that I had been there. I just wonder if she is ever going to get into the TV hunting show scene. Lets see more pics!!!!!!


----------



## speedfreak (May 26, 2005)

djmaxwe said:


> Hey, I was not able to go to the ATA show and was just wondering if Laura was there and if so PICS PLEASE!!!!!!!! The new martin girls are nice but they are no Laura!


NEW Martin girls?? Did I miss something somewhere?!


----------



## OverMyHead (Dec 8, 2005)

Lastcall, can you say PHOTOSHOP!

No use ruining a good pic of a cute gal.

haha
Joe


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Joel C said:


> I have a few on my camera at home...I'll try to post some pics sometime this week.


Hey!!! You're supposed to be returning my tech call......


----------



## orlybow (Jul 12, 2005)

jcmorgan31 said:


> Hey!!! You're supposed to be returning my tech call......


Busted!!...:wink:


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

OverMyHead said:


> Lastcall, can you say PHOTOSHOP!
> 
> No use ruining a good pic of a cute gal.
> 
> ...


It's not photoshoped.


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

jcmorgan31 said:


> Hey!!! You're supposed to be returning my tech call......


Sorry...I have about 20 calls ahead of you...I'll get to ya...don't worry.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Joel C said:


> Sorry...I have about 20 calls ahead of you...I'll get to ya...don't worry.


I'm found my answer. Mark me off your list.....:tongue:


----------



## LastCall (Mar 18, 2005)

wis_archer said:


> It's not photoshoped.


Nope its not PHOTOSHOPed - But I guess I could have PHOTOSHOPed my ugly mug out of it? LOL!

Laura will be on here sometime, she can verify the pic, because I had to email it to her.

LastCall


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

speedfreak said:


> NEW Martin girls?? Did I miss something somewhere?!


:noidea: no doubt...news to me.


----------



## yotekillrr (Sep 20, 2007)

damn she is hot but i think that speedfreak's girl is mighty fine!


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

jcmorgan31 said:


> I'm found my answer. Mark me off your list.....:tongue:


Good to hear! let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## Woody69 (Feb 17, 2007)

Joel C said:


> Good to hear! let me know if you need anything else.


G'Day Joel, did you get my emails asking whether that axle kit was sent out or not ? :darkbeer:

Woody


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Woody69 said:


> G'Day Joel, did you get my emails asking whether that axle kit was sent out or not ? :darkbeer:
> 
> Woody


I havent had a chance to check my emails today but I was going to ask if you ever received the second set I sent out...I take it from your question that you did not...I don't know what is going on with the postal service these days. I guess we'll have to hope that the 3rd time is the charm.


----------



## Woody69 (Feb 17, 2007)

Joel C said:


> I havent had a chance to check my emails today but I was going to ask if you ever received the second set I sent out...I take it from your question that you did not...I don't know what is going on with the postal service these days. I guess we'll have to hope that the 3rd time is the charm.


Thanks Joel ! :darkbeer: :darkbeer:

Woody


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Woody69 said:


> Thanks Joel ! :darkbeer: :darkbeer:
> 
> Woody


email me your address again and I will send out another set...I can't remember off the top of my head were these for the Furious-X cam?


----------



## Woody69 (Feb 17, 2007)

Joel C said:


> email me your address again and I will send out another set...I can't remember off the top of my head were these for the Furious-X cam?


email on the way ! :darkbeer:

They were for Nitrous-X ! :darkbeer:

Woody


----------



## LastCall (Mar 18, 2005)

Man, talk about thread hijack?!?!? LOL! :wink:


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

LastCall said:


> Man, talk about thread hijack?!?!? LOL! :wink:


No crap PICS of Laura PLEASE!!!!!!! That is what most that look at this thread wants to see.


----------



## Woody69 (Feb 17, 2007)

Sorry ! Hijack over now, return about your business ! :darkbeer: :darkbeer:

Sometimes you just have to flag Joel down any way you can ! :wink: :tongue: :darkbeer:

Woody


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Woody69 said:


> Sorry ! Hijack over now, return about your business ! :darkbeer: :darkbeer:
> 
> Sometimes you just have to flag Joel down any way you can ! :wink: :tongue: :darkbeer:
> 
> Woody


No need to apologize...guys can always use the search function to find Martin girl pics :wink:

I'll get those axles and spacers sent out first thing in the morning


----------



## Woody69 (Feb 17, 2007)

Joel C said:


> No need to apologize...guys can always use the search function to find Martin girl pics :wink:
> 
> I'll get those axles and spacers sent out first thing in the morning


Thanks Again Joel ! :wink: :darkbeer:

Woody


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Laura was there...saw her myself...no camera...she was also at the CX booth signing pix...was wearing a CX shirt and toting a Buffalo Bills bag...figures since she's now a Buffalo Jill...sweet gal and not like some of the other "celebrity" gals.


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*Saw her at the ATA...... I almost fell over!!!

Lovely.... lovely lady.*


----------



## kemosabi (Jan 14, 2008)

awww,makes me want a martin,lol,,,,,She is really beautiful.!!!!!


----------



## LastCall (Mar 18, 2005)

HC Archery said:


> *Saw her at the ATA...... I almost fell over!!!
> 
> Lovely.... lovely lady.*


I dont remember giving authorization to use my pic! 

But, I will admit it looks better. LOL!

LastCall


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

Hey, HC archery that looks even better. I have heard that see is very nice and has not let everything go to her head. I know that my 9 year old son sure thinks that she is pretty, he will show me her in the ad's in the magazines when he finds them. I think the best pic of her yet is the one in the chair for AT!!!!!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## ownmorebone181 (Apr 4, 2007)

She looks like Daisy Duke in her prime


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

Oh, Last Call, aka Chris.....I seem to remember some more pics floating around, some of which had you and Laura in them also  If memory serves me right, one even had you and I in it


----------



## LastCall (Mar 18, 2005)

fasst said:


> Oh, Last Call, aka Chris.....I seem to remember some more pics floating around, some of which had you and Laura in them also  If memory serves me right, one even had you and I in it



Well, yes my ugly mug has been in a few other pics with Laura and even fasst. Maybe we will take some more in G-Ville and post for all the ATers to see!


LastCall


----------



## archeryis4girlz (May 29, 2006)

*Well well well look what we have here....*

LOL 
Oh my goodness...let me see what i can come up with.

http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd61/martingirl2007/CIMG0856.jpg

this is a pic of me and one of the cutest boys EVER Jon Mize. (hope he doesn't mind)


----------



## archeryis4girlz (May 29, 2006)

*Oh here's a cute one of*

me and my VaporTrail Pose'

http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd61/martingirl2007/CIMG0853.jpg

LOL i'll have to see if i can find the "gangsta" pics

http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd61/martingirl2007/CIMG0846.jpg

two very important people......Jill and Steve from Creekside Archery....my archery shop!!!!


----------



## archeryis4girlz (May 29, 2006)

*Ah yes.....*

The crew from Lancaster Archery....gotta love um'!!!!!! well I do for sure anyway!!!

http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd61/martingirl2007/CIMG0849.jpg


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Man the ATA Show really needs to start having a bikini contest "thongs are mandatory!"


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

Laura, you better stop that. Your gonna give some of these guys heart attacks:tongue:

The photo's look really nice:wink:


----------



## powerpoint9 (Jul 6, 2007)

J-Daddy said:


> Man the ATA Show really needs to start having a bikini contest "thongs are mandatory!"


Come on man be respectful!  The lady is here!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

powerpoint9 said:


> Come on man be respectful!  The lady is here!



No disrespect ment on my part...I'm pretty sure Laura knows that 99.9% of us guys on here wouldnt mind seeing her in a bikini at all, and out of that 99.9% I'm sure no one "other than the mods" would complain if it was a thong. 
She's a big girl, she knows she pretty.

Laura if I offended you any at all I'm sorry, I didnt mean to do that...I was just telling the truth. :wink:


----------



## shooter131 (Oct 16, 2007)

It was good to see you in person Laura. I was the 22 year old walkin by with a grin and drool running down my mouth.:tongue: Also got to see Joel a few times. Yes Joel, I was the guy that came back to the booth about 3-4 times. LOL.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

J-Daddy said:


> No disrespect ment on my part...I'm pretty sure Laura knows that 99.9% of us guys on here wouldnt mind seeing her in a bikini at all, and out of that 99.9% I'm sure no one "other than the mods" would complain if it was a thong.
> She's a big girl, she knows she pretty.
> 
> Laura if I offended you any at all I'm sorry, I didnt mean to do that...I was just telling the truth. :wink:


Disrespect or no . . I don't think ANY of us want to see Rob from Lancaster Archery in a bikini OR a thong!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

Mrs. Laura also sent a poster of her and another of the Jills....

My students really like them!

Laura is a class person


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

MasterYoda said:


> Mrs. Laura also sent a poster of her and another of the Jills....
> 
> My students really like them!
> 
> Laura is a class person


That is absolutely the truth. Having had the pleasure of working a few shows with her now, and being around her at several shoots, I can honest say that she is as nice and down to earth as she is beautiful. That beauty is inside and out.


----------



## archeryis4girlz (May 29, 2006)

*Holy cow!!!*



Grey Eagle said:


> That is absolutely the truth. Having had the pleasure of working a few shows with her now, and being around her at several shoots, I can honest say that she is as nice and down to earth as she is beautiful. That beauty is inside and out.




That is a HUGE compliment. Thank you so much, it really means a lot to me. See you soon I'm sure.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

After finally getting to meet Laura this past week let me tell you no Picture can ever do her justice. As Grey Eagle already stated...She is just as beautiful inside as out, it was my honor finally getting to share five minutes of her time.


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

goofy2788 said:


> After finally getting to meet Laura this past week let me tell you no Picture can ever do her justice. As Grey Eagle already stated...She is just as beautiful inside as out, it was my honor finally getting to share five minutes of her time.



*Dummy me!!!* *And just stand there like a goof and look at her. Not stalker like... ok??? But hey..... I am a guy. LOL

By somewhat over hearing her conversation... you just get the idea Laura is just as lovely on the inside as outside. 

Stunning lady. Need more ladies like her in archery. Not just the outside part either.*


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

Her curls look great! :embara: :wink:


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

*This is for Laura*

I was jut wondering if you are ever going to be on one of the TV hunting shows and if so which one. Right now everyone thinks of Tiffany as being the Queen of hunting TV. I was just wondering when if ever you would take her crown because I know if you would get on a show, you would be hands down the queen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now I am sick that I missed the show, maybe next year. Thanks for responding to the thread and sharing your photo's.:wink::darkbeer::tongue:


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

I got a picture signed by her.

A buddy of mine went to the show, and i told him to get me a few good autographs.

Looks like hes a smart guy after all. lol.


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

some more of Laura!

http://trillusarchery.com/wordpress/wp-content/gallery/friends/Don Deere & Laura (Medium).jpg

http://trillusarchery.com/wordpress/wp-content/gallery/friends/Laura & the boys (Medium).jpg


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

Laura will be at the Kansas City Pro/Am this weekend. We are having about 25-30 people over Saturday night for some world famous KC BBQ and good times in a kid friendly environment. I'm hoping she will join us at the house with our buddy Tronjo. :thumbs_up:thumbs_up

We will have plenty of pics to post up and likely have 1 or 2 of Laura among them. :shade:


----------



## MOBOW#1 (Jun 14, 2005)

Is that the DeerMan, With Laura?


----------



## onmedic (May 23, 2004)

You know Laura, your really not that far from the CSAAA show in Missassauga ON. Canada, just a skip across the border, its in Feb. Martin should really have you a that one!!! Are you going there??
Bryan


----------



## archeryis4girlz (May 29, 2006)

*Well Heck yes!!!!!*



RxBowhunter said:


> Laura will be at the Kansas City Pro/Am this weekend. We are having about 25-30 people over Saturday night for some world famous KC BBQ and good times in a kid friendly environment. I'm hoping she will join us at the house with our buddy Tronjo. :thumbs_up:thumbs_up
> 
> We will have plenty of pics to post up and likely have 1 or 2 of Laura among them. :shade:


I would love to come your your shindig...Woo HOO!!!!! Maybe it will help my score.:wink:


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

archeryis4girlz said:


> I would love to come your your shindig...Woo HOO!!!!! Maybe it will help my score.:wink:


Kewl!!! If shindigs will help my score I should have been having one every night for the last couple weeks.
Actually procrastination is my downfall.......this indoor spotty stuff comes waaaaay too soon after hunting season.


----------



## archeryis4girlz (May 29, 2006)

*shoot*



onmedic said:


> You know Laura, your really not that far from the CSAAA show in Missassauga ON. Canada, just a skip across the border, its in Feb. Martin should really have you a that one!!! Are you going there??
> Bryan


me an email about it [email protected]


----------



## archeryis4girlz (May 29, 2006)

*Well*



djmaxwe said:


> I was jut wondering if you are ever going to be on one of the TV hunting shows and if so which one. Right now everyone thinks of Tiffany as being the Queen of hunting TV. I was just wondering when if ever you would take her crown because I know if you would get on a show, you would be hands down the queen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now I am sick that I missed the show, maybe next year. Thanks for responding to the thread and sharing your photo's.:wink::darkbeer::tongue:



I've been working on a few things. I'm sure ArcheryTalk will know right away when everything is all set. Now as far as the Tiffany thing goes?.......no way!!! she's the queen....FOREVER!!!!and I'm sure everyone agrees.:wink:


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

archeryis4girlz said:


> I would love to come your your shindig...Woo HOO!!!!! Maybe it will help my score.:wink:



Oh no...Laura are you sure you know what you're doing....I must warn you, I know must of these people and I'll tell you....they are a really nice crowd:wink:


----------



## Sprung (Mar 4, 2007)

[email protected][/QUOTE]
?shouldn't be just throwin' that around , the crazies are out this time of the day too ,
but i'll quote it in-case somebody missed it :wink:


----------



## archeryis4girlz (May 29, 2006)

*it's*



Sprung said:


> [email protected]


?shouldn't be just throwin' that around , the crazies are out this time of the day too ,
but i'll quote it in-case somebody missed it :wink:[/QUOTE]

ok.....It was set up for the crazies....lol


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

goofy2788 said:


> Oh no...Laura are you sure you know what you're doing....I must warn you, I know must of these people and I'll tell you....they are a really nice crowd:wink:


I wish you were coming to KC Matt! I'm going to try to make it to your shoot in June. :thumbs_up:thumbs_up Hopefully we will load up the Boz Bus and bring the whole clan but no guarantees on that. The wonder twins make the energizer bunny look like a punk.


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

archeryis4girlz said:


> ?shouldn't be just throwin' that around , the crazies are out this time of the day too ,
> but i'll quote it in-case somebody missed it :wink:


ok.....It was set up for the crazies....lol[/QUOTE]

I just read your signature and I thought my wife was the president of the Tim Gillingham Fan Club? :confused3:


----------



## Sprung (Mar 4, 2007)

archeryis4girlz said:


> ?shouldn't be just throwin' that around , the crazies are out this time of the day too ,
> but i'll quote it in-case somebody missed it :wink:


ok.....It was set up for the crazies....lol[/QUOTE]

ahhhh so that's why every time i call you somebody says "domino's pizza how may i help you"


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

RxBowhunter said:


> I wish you were coming to KC Matt! I'm going to try to make it to your shoot in June. :thumbs_up:thumbs_up Hopefully we will load up the Boz Bus and bring the whole clan but no guarantees on that. The wonder twins make the energizer bunny look like a punk.



Warning Hijack in progress....I hope you guys can make it...don't worry about the wonder Twins...they can play with my clan...The whole family will be at the shoot...and if it get's to boring, well the ladies can go shopping at the local store......did I mention it's a Gander Mountain.:wink:

Now back to your regular scheduled thread....


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

Laura and Vapor Trails....


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

another


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

One more of the crew....


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

archeryis4girlz said:


> I've been working on a few things. I'm sure ArcheryTalk will know right away when everything is all set. Now as far as the Tiffany thing goes?.......no way!!! she's the queen....FOREVER!!!!and I'm sure everyone agrees.:wink:


I have a couple of pictures I would SOOOOO like to post in reply to that :tongue:


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

Gangstas


----------



## Bob H in NH (Aug 20, 2002)

fasst said:


> I have a couple of pictures I would SOOOOO like to post in reply to that :tongue:


Laura is very photogenic, but one of the nicest pictures of her is right there in her avatar!!


----------



## archeryis4girlz (May 29, 2006)

*Yo Yo*



fasst said:


> Gangstas


what up?......peace out!!!!!!

word!!!


----------



## Komi (Mar 1, 2007)

I am disappointed!!! Laura was in town again and did not let me know:sad::sad:I would have loved to take her out for dinner....


----------



## mizepse (Aug 3, 2007)

Laura, 
Of course I dont mind you posting my pic on here, I feel honored !!


----------



## archeryis4girlz (May 29, 2006)

*Travis*



fasst said:


> I have a couple of pictures I would SOOOOO like to post in reply to that :tongue:


YOU BETTA NOT!!!!!!


----------



## archeryis4girlz (May 29, 2006)

*yeah yeah*



Komi said:


> I am disappointed!!! Laura was in town again and did not let me know:sad::sad:I would have loved to take her out for dinner....



all talk and no action!! LOL


----------



## rookie shootr (Jun 3, 2007)

fasst said:


> I have a couple of pictures I would SOOOOO like to post in reply to that :tongue:



So lets see them


----------



## Jolynn Jones (Jul 23, 2004)

Well, I know you guys mean it when you say Laura is pretty and sweet...but alot of times its hard for us women to believe that it is true just on your word!

But I am a woman and I will say that I 100% agree with that! Laura is as sweet and down to earth as she is pretty! She will always stop and talk, and doesnt act like she is better than anyone else..always willing to listen to suggestions on archery stuff..a real Class Act! Thanks for taking time out to mingle with us "little" people Laura! LOL

Glad we have someone like you to represent us Laura! Hats off to ya!


----------



## shooter131 (Oct 16, 2007)

Got my hat signed by Tiffany, Michael, and you didn't get to sign it Laura . It was a colts hat so maybe it would have been good luck to sign it. Thats why my colts lost.:tongue:


Eric


----------



## archeryis4girlz (May 29, 2006)

*Thanks JO JO*



Jolynn Jones said:


> Well, I know you guys mean it when you say Laura is pretty and sweet...but alot of times its hard for us women to believe that it is true just on your word!
> 
> But I am a woman and I will say that I 100% agree with that! Laura is as sweet and down to earth as she is pretty! She will always stop and talk, and doesnt act like she is better than anyone else..always willing to listen to suggestions on archery stuff..a real Class Act! Thanks for taking time out to mingle with us "little" people Laura! LOL
> 
> Glad we have someone like you to represent us Laura! Hats off to ya!


you know i love ya girl! And Im still a "little people" too silly...sheesh!!!!


----------



## Forrest Carter (Oct 13, 2002)

OK, I'll add my $.02 here... Laura is very much a class act and a wonderful person as well. She is one of the most positive people I have met, very humble and pictures don't do her justice. I personally think she is by far more beautiful in person than in her pics. ( and her pics ain't to shabby either.) I have had the pleasure of talking to her on several occasions and she is a good friend and a very sweet lady. Her husband is truly a very lucky man. The bonus is she can actually fling an arrow with skill and consistency. Look forward to seeing you in Vegas.:wink::thumbs_up


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Jolynn Jones said:


> Well, I know you guys mean it when you say Laura is pretty and sweet...but alot of times its hard for us women to believe that it is true  just on your word!QUOTE]
> 
> I've seen pics of JJ! Good thing I'm bashful, shy and laid back or I'd say; WOW, a real woman! Dang, messed up. Anyway, JJ is helpful, easy to talk with, has to adjust her hallow a bit now and then, and then quite wonderfully she's just "one of guys."
> 
> JJ is in Chat Room a lot guys.


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

Forrest Carter said:


> OK, I'll add my $.02 here... Laura is very much a class act and a wonderful person as well. She is one of the most positive people I have met, very humble and pictures don't do her justice. I personally think she is by far more beautiful in person than in her pics. ( and her pics ain't to shabby either.) I have had the pleasure of talking to her on several occasions and she is a good friend and a very sweet lady. Her husband is truly a very lucky man. The bonus is she can actually fling an arrow with skill and consistency. Look forward to seeing you in Vegas.:wink::thumbs_up


Forrest your Mini Evo+ rocks! :thumbs_up Best BT release I have owned to date. :thumbs_up Thanks Man.

I am looking forward to picking up Laura and Supernova tomorrow at the airport. I guess I better clean out some of hunting stuff in the back seat now that the season in over huh?  I can't be transporting such a Lady of class with boot blankets, rangefinders and handwarmers.......:embara:


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

RxBowhunter said:


> I can't be transporting such a Lady of class with boot blankets, rangefinders and handwarmers.......:embara:


I promise you she won't mind :darkbeer: You wouldn't happen to have a sunroof that she can wave and yell out of do you? :tongue:


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*Laura.... *

*could you post a larger version of your Avatar???*

*I would assume all of the guys on here would like to see it larger? *

:thumbs_up


----------



## archeryis4girlz (May 29, 2006)

*fasst........*



fasst said:


> I promise you she won't mind :darkbeer: You wouldn't happen to have a sunroof that she can wave and yell out of do you? :tongue:


you gotta stop telling everyine what a dork i am.. seriously! i have a reputation to uphold!!! LOL


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*Fess up you guys.....*

*Who has Laura on their screensavers??? *


----------



## Komi (Mar 1, 2007)

HC Archery said:


> *Laura.... *
> 
> *could you post a larger version of your Avatar???*
> 
> ...



ttt


----------



## old skool (Nov 13, 2007)

Get in the back of the truck Tiffany, hop right in here Laura next to me !


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

old skool said:


> Get in the back of the truck Tiffany, hop right in here Laura next to me !


that is funny.


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

*Yes*



HC Archery said:


> *Fess up you guys.....*
> 
> *Who has Laura on their screensavers??? *


YES PEASE, that would be nice and also the one where you are in the chair for the AT ad in the magazine, that one is still the best one yet!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Komi (Mar 1, 2007)

djmaxwe said:


> YES PEASE, that would be nice and also the one where you are in the chair for the AT ad in the magazine, that one is still the best one yet!!!!!!!!!!!


I have that one and about 20 others that have been posted, OK so I am like this total stalker but at least I am a single guy!!! I have them and the shots from the calander on my desk top and as a screensaver.


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## keck19 (Jun 8, 2007)

I had an ex-girlfriend by this name! ... to bad she wasn't this cool though


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

Komi said:


> I have that one and about 20 others that have been posted, OK so I am like this total stalker but at least I am a single guy!!! I have them and the shots from the calander on my desk top and as a screensaver.


Married yes I am but DEAD I am not.


----------



## archeryisme (May 22, 2006)

*Sweet even early in the morning.*

Perfect form


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

Can she be any cuter??????????????????????????????/

She is killing me!


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

Not sure if I can handle any more pics like the one above................:tongue:


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

pointndog said:


> Not sure if I can handle any more pics like the one above................:tongue:


Heck, if you like that cute pink shooters shirt, here is another pic with little Laura wearing that one.


----------



## vonottoexperien (Nov 4, 2005)

:tongue::angel:


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## DaddyPaul (Oct 24, 2003)

I'm not convinced Laura is a real person, I think she is computer generated. She is almost too dang pretty to be real.:tongue:

Kinda hypnotises me when I look at the pictures. Next thing I know I am sitting here in a trance and the wife walks up and wants to know what in the heck I am looking at on the internet!

As Forrest said earlier, Laura, your husband is a very lucky man IMO!:wink:


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

HC Archery said:


> *Laura.... *
> 
> *could you post a larger version of your Avatar???*
> 
> ...


As you wish :tongue:


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

*Well*

Guy's page 3 IMO has been the best page yet. Fasst you and Big Country are the winners for best pic of Laura so far. I also have to agree Laura your husband has done something right because he is one very lucky man. I am just wondering who can top Fasst and Big Country. Keep'em coming guy's!!!!!!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## DemizeofSanity (Dec 10, 2007)

*Giggady,giggady,giggadyyyy!!!!*

:tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

*Ttt*

Ttt


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

fasst said:


> As you wish :tongue:


*Thanks.... that made my day.*

*Somebody commented on it being her best yet on here.... hard to disagree.
That is an awesome pic. Wow.*


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

*DangIt*

My buddie Scott Starnes called me last night. He's in KC for the pro-am. They had finished up there practice and were waiting in line to eat some cow. Anyway he proceeds to tell me that Laura had asked him where the man in pink was.


Dang it


Strike 2..............................

I hope that the next time I will be able to meet here face to face.


----------



## Silver Mallard (Mar 25, 2004)

fasst said:


> As you wish :tongue:


All I can say is WOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## BowtechAlly563 (Dec 5, 2007)

um........could'nt let this thread get away


----------



## archeryis4girlz (May 29, 2006)

*i have a sneaky*

feeling there are going to be a bunch of pictures being posted soon!!!!


----------



## gju42486 (Sep 7, 2006)

who is posting them laura---you????? :wink:


----------



## archeryis4girlz (May 29, 2006)

*couldn't tell ya*

lots of pics were takenso who k nows who will. sorry.... but good one!!!


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

fasst said:


> As you wish :tongue:


Heh, heh, pretty innovative hip quiver.


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

Dchiefransom said:


> Heh, heh, pretty innovative hip quiver.


I gotta admit, that quiver looks ALOT nicer than mine :tongue:


----------



## Tronjo (Feb 4, 2004)

I might have ran into her this weekend, can't recall. Seems I did have a few pictures on my camera, so I must have.:wink:

Myself with Laura


----------



## Tronjo (Feb 4, 2004)

RXbowhunter with Laura


----------



## Tronjo (Feb 4, 2004)

Laura came back to the shoot after she was done shooting just to talk to people and give away some signed photo's and posters.


----------



## Tronjo (Feb 4, 2004)

oh, if there was any doubt that this girl can shoot..........


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Really enjoyed meeting her*



Tronjo said:


> oh, if there was any doubt that this girl can shoot..........


And yes she can shoot.:wink: She seemed down to earth and very friendly.:wink:
DB


----------



## tnts79 (Sep 21, 2007)

How does she do it, she looks amazing in every picture!:wink: If you ever want to hunt in IL. Laura, i'm your guy.


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

Daniel Boone said:


> And yes she can shoot.:wink: She seemed down to earth and very friendly.:wink:
> DB


One of these days I'll get my chance to meet her.


----------



## archeryis4girlz (May 29, 2006)

*alright......*



Tronjo said:


> oh, if there was any doubt that this girl can shoot..........


soooooooooo........... how many of you heard about my very very small mistake i made in packing my equiptment? i just want to take a small poll before i comment on this picture.


----------



## speedfreak (May 26, 2005)

Ain't heard nuthin' about it; what'd you do Laura? Hey btw, when can I get one of those signed pics?


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

archeryis4girlz said:


> soooooooooo........... how many of you heard about my very very small mistake i made in packing my equiptment? i just want to take a small poll before i comment on this picture.


Hmmm, yeah I might have heard a little something about that. :tongue:


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

*So far*

Page 3 is the winner of the best pics. Does anyone know if she has any bow shoots in Mo. that she will be at?


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

*Alright*



archeryis4girlz said:


> soooooooooo........... how many of you heard about my very very small mistake i made in packing my equiptment? i just want to take a small poll before i comment on this picture.


I didn't here anything so what was your mistake


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

She can shoot my target ANYTIME! WOW!!

Come to St.L-we need you!!! All the Rams cheerleaders are nasty. They all look like they have had a rough life. They are not very friendly at public events either.


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

Ok MONO talk her here. To OL' St. Louie


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

All I want to know is why Sage doesn't have a picture with her?


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

sagecreek said:


> All I want to know is why Sage doesn't have a picture with her?



Cause like me, your wife would frickin kill you. :embara:


----------



## HILLBILLY94 (Oct 10, 2005)

So what was the packing mistake? I dont think very many folks on here know laura?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

shootstraight said:


> Cause like me, your wife would frickin kill you. :embara:


True. lain:

I hope she doesn't come to my range to shoot sometime.


----------



## Tronjo (Feb 4, 2004)

sagecreek said:


> True. lain:
> 
> I hope she doesn't come to my range to shoot sometime.


sometimes it is nice being single! No jealous wife to give me grief. 


Don't worry Laura, I won't tell. :zip:


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

archeryis4girlz said:


> soooooooooo........... how many of you heard about my very very small mistake i made in packing my equiptment? i just want to take a small poll before i comment on this picture.


Forgot your arrow puller?


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

HILLBILLY94 said:


> So what was the packing mistake? I dont think very many folks on here know laura?


I met Laura at the London ASA, I must say I agree 100% with the rest of this thread. She is very friendly and down to earth, very easy to talk to and just seemed interested in the conversation. Goes to show you, she even talks to ugly people :wink: I was most impressed with her knowledge of archery and that she was pulling 50 lbs


----------



## Lamar (Nov 29, 2005)

archeryis4girlz said:


> soooooooooo........... how many of you heard about my very very small mistake i made in packing my equiptment? i just want to take a small poll before i comment on this picture.


A couple arrows short maybe?


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

shootstraight said:


> Cause like me, your wife would frickin kill you. :embara:


I don't have that problem anymore. So I'll take any pictures that I can. If I ever get chance to meet her.


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

*Signed Pic*

I want one, after all it was my idea to get this thread started and I had to work during the ATA show. I guess life just isn't fair sometimes so guy's keep posting the one's that you have!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## NJ-ATHENS (Jan 26, 2007)

top


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

djmaxwe said:


> Guy's page 3 IMO has been the best page yet. Fasst you and Big Country are the winners for best pic of Laura so far. I also have to agree Laura your husband has done something right because he is one very lucky man. I am just wondering who can top Fasst and Big Country. Keep'em coming guy's!!!!!!!!!:darkbeer:


We have yet to get serious here.:wink:

Nobody can top us, but they are welcome to try.....:darkbeer:


----------



## SOBLE (Aug 9, 2007)

I am going to guess that Laura forgot her release when packing her equipment.


----------



## Jwhitt (May 14, 2007)

Laura, Thaks for the photo's..........made my day


----------



## archeryis4girlz (May 29, 2006)

*alright...........*

i brought three arrows to shoot a five spot tournament......... yep sooooooooo super stupid it actually makes me laugh now but made me cry then........... lesson learned.....a HUGE lesson learned. what a jack a......right?


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

archeryis4girlz said:


> i brought three arrows to shoot a five spot tournament......... yep sooooooooo super stupid it actually makes me laugh now but made me cry then........... lesson learned.....a HUGE lesson learned. what a jack a......right?


Yep, that was a silly one girl, but ya still did pretty good with borrowed arrows!!:darkbeer:


----------



## canuck10-56 (May 14, 2003)

Laura that's hilarious , sounds exactly like something I'd do


----------



## shooter131 (Oct 16, 2007)

Haha, wow. Laura just hold up your hand next time and count your fingers. Than make sure you have as many arrows as you do fingers.:wink:. Hope that helps you out a little bit. haha. I'm just messin with you. You could shoot 3 arrows and still out shoot me.


Eric


----------



## speedy (Jan 24, 2008)

These are all very good pics, Laura.


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

Big Country said:


> We have yet to get serious here.:wink:
> 
> Nobody can top us, but they are welcome to try.....:darkbeer:


Hey Big Country, sounds like to me that you and Fasst maybe holding some great pics back. Go ahead and put everyone else to shame and show what you got. I am guessing that it may be the swimsuit photo's from the Jills calendar. If it is PLEASE go ahead and post. I have no doubt that you and Fasst have the connections to backup what you are saying!!!!!!!!:darkbeer::tongue::darkbeer: I'm waiting!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

archeryis4girlz said:


> i brought three arrows to shoot a five spot tournament......... yep sooooooooo super stupid it actually makes me laugh now but made me cry then........... lesson learned.....a HUGE lesson learned. what a jack a......right?


Hey I'll do one better.


I got dang near to the place that I shoot league on thursday nights and relized that my bow was in my office at work. Talk about being a jack ---. turned around made it just in time. good thing its only a 20 min drive.


----------



## Bigballer (Jul 24, 2007)

*Ttt*

Hey where are all those pics you were talking about Laura??????? You said you had a feeling there would be bunch coming.... Not seeing them


----------



## archeryis4girlz (May 29, 2006)

*here are a few from*

The Nimes shoot in France


http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd61/martingirl2007/CIMG0896.jpg

http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd61/martingirl2007/CIMG0891.jpg

http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd61/martingirl2007/CIMG3264.jpg


----------



## archeryis4girlz (May 29, 2006)

*here are a few from*

The Nimes shoot in France


http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd61/martingirl2007/CIMG0896.jpg


http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd61/martingirl2007/CIMG0891.jpg

http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd61/martingirl2007/CIMG3264.jpg
http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd61/martingirl2007/CIMG3246.jpg


----------



## cotman (Dec 12, 2007)

Here are a few....I had a great time at ATA and I did some body guarding for Laura while she signed autographs haha. The first pic is of Laura and I. Hope you don't mind that I added these to the forum Laura!!


http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p141/collcott1/laura.jpg
http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p141/collcott1/num1.jpg
http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p141/collcott1/8.jpg
http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p141/collcott1/7.jpg
http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p141/collcott1/6.jpg
http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p141/collcott1/5.jpg
http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p141/collcott1/4.jpg
http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p141/collcott1/3.jpg
http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p141/collcott1/2.jpg


----------



## archeryis4girlz (May 29, 2006)

*Omg!!!!!!!*

COLLIN! could you be any cuter???????? I doubt it!!! I LOVE ALL those pics.Thanks so much for posting them. I hadn't seen most of those.

L


----------



## cotman (Dec 12, 2007)

No problem!! Thanks for the complement  If you happen to want any of them drop me an email. [email protected]


----------



## the-rickster (Aug 25, 2006)

Okay! I think I'm ready to trade my trykon in for a new Martin bow!:jaw:


----------

